# mod request: flipped camera



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

For those that bought the ibolt dock it would be awesome if there was a way to flip the default camera orientation. Right now if you use the dock and an app like dailyroads voyager the camera is upside down.

Thanks in advance if this is doable.


----------



## Legato (Dec 19, 2011)

Spin the cradle upside down. Works fine like that. It's how I use it with the camera on. So the base is up top and the latch is on the bottom. Have had no issues running like that for the two weeks now.

Sent from a GlaDos baked potato


----------

